# x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4: X funktioniert nicht mehr

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier den Effekt, das nach Update auf x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4 die grafische Oberfläche nicht mehr startet.

Hab nach dem Update noch ein

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

 gemacht. Das ändert aber nichts.

Hier das Log:

```
[    24.265]                                                                                                                                                                                    

X.Org X Server 1.16.4                                                                                                                                                                           

Release Date: 2014-12-20                                                                                                                                                                        

[    24.265] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                                                                                                                                  

[    24.265] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.8-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo                                                                                                                       

[    24.265] Current Operating System: Linux notebook 3.17.8-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat Jan 31 12:36:02 CET 2015 x86_64                                                                               

[    24.265] Kernel command line: root=PARTUUID=07CA999F-53D0-47A7-9482-530F3DC5E38A snd-hda-intel.index=1,0                                                                                    

[    24.265] Build Date: 25 February 2015  05:09:57PM                                                                                                                                           

[    24.265]                                                                                                                                                                                    

[    24.265] Current version of pixman: 0.32.6                                                                                                                                                  

[    24.265]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                                                                                                              

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                                                                                                          

[    24.265] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                                                                                                 

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                                                                                                                

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                                                                                                           

[    24.265] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 25 17:22:38 2015                                                                                                               

[    24.269] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                                                                                                       

[    24.269] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                                                                                                

[    24.269] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                                                                                    

[    24.269] (==) ServerLayout "layout"                                                                                                                                                         

[    24.269] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)                                                                                                                                                       

[    24.269] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                                                                           

[    24.270] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[    24.270] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    24.270] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[    24.270] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    24.270] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    24.270] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    24.281] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    24.281] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    24.281] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    24.281] (II) Loader magic: 0x805c80

[    24.281] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    24.282]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    24.282]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0

[    24.282]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    24.282]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    24.282] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    24.282] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    24.283] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0a16:103c:2166 rev 9, Mem @ 0xb5000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00007000/64

[    24.283] (--) PCI: (0:10:0:0) 10de:1292:103c:2166 rev 161, Mem @ 0xb3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128

[    24.283] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    24.285] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    24.403] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    24.403]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.403]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    24.403] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:53:39 PST 2015

[    24.409] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    24.409] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    24.435] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    24.435]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.435]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    24.435] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    24.435] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    24.436] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.436]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 0.9.0

[    24.436]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    24.436]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[    24.436] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:32:18 PST 2015

[    24.436] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    24.436] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    24.436] (--) using VT number 7

[    24.440] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    24.440] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    24.441] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    24.441] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.441]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.441]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    24.441] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    24.441] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    24.442] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    24.443] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.443]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.443]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    24.443] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    24.443] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    24.443] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    24.443] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[    24.443] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[    24.443] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    24.443] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    24.443] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    24.443] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    24.443] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    24.443] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    24.443] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    24.443] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    24.544] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20130102)

[    24.545] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 740M (GK208) at PCI:10:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    24.545] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[    24.545] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.28.41.00.07

[    24.545] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 8X

[    24.545] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 740M at PCI:10:0:0

[    24.545] (--) NVIDIA(0):     none

[    24.545] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    24.545] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[    24.545] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[    24.545] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[    24.545] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[    24.545] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    24.545] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[    24.545] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    24.545] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[    24.547] (II) modesetting(G0): Output eDP-1-0 has no monitor section

[    24.547] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-0 has no monitor section

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output eDP-1-0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 39f  Serial#: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2012  Week: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.4

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): 6 bits per channel

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital interface is DisplayPort

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.578 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.337 greenY: 0.571

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.159 blueY: 0.120   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 76.3 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1610 h_border: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 50.9 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1610 h_border: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Unknown vendor-specific block 2

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      00ffffffffffff0030e49f0300000000

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      00160104952313780a05f59458569228

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      1e505400000001010101010101010101

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      010101010101ce1d56f4500016303020

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      350059c21000001bdf1356f450001630

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      3020350059c21000001b000000000000

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      00000000000000000000000000000002

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0):      000c4cff0a3c640f131f640000000045

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1-0

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x40.0   50.87  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    24.549] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    24.550] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    24.550] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-0

[    24.550] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    24.550] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    24.550] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    24.550] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    24.550] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    24.550] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.550]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    24.550]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    24.550] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    24.550] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    24.550] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    24.551] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.551]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    24.551]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    24.551] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    24.551] (==) modesetting(G0): Backing store enabled

[    24.551] (==) modesetting(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[    24.551] (II) modesetting(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    24.551] (==) modesetting(G0): DPMS enabled

[    24.860] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    24.860] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    24.864] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"

[    24.877] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[    24.881] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    24.881] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    24.881] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    24.881] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    24.881] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    24.881] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    24.881] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    24.881] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    24.881] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    24.881] (--) RandR disabled

[    24.885] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    24.886] (II) modesetting(G0): Damage tracking initialized

[    24.955] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    24.955] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.955] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.955] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    24.955] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    24.958] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.958]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 2.9.1

[    24.958]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.958]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[    24.958] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    24.958] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.958] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    24.959] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    24.959] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    24.959] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.959] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[    24.959] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    24.959] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.959] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.959] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    24.973] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    24.973] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.973] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.973] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    24.973] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    24.973] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    24.973] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    24.973] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    24.973] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.973] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4/event4"

[    24.973] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    24.973] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.973] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.973] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    24.973] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    24.973] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.973] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.973] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    24.973] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    24.973] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    24.973] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    24.973] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    24.973] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.973] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:18/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[    24.973] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    24.973] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.973] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.973] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    24.974] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    24.974] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.974] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.974] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    24.974] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.974] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    24.974] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    24.974] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    24.974] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.974] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    24.974] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    24.974] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.974] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.974] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    24.974] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    24.974] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.974] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.974] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event8)

[    24.974] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.974] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.974] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event9)

[    24.974] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.974] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event10)

[    24.975] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.975] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HP Truevision HD (/dev/input/event14)

[    24.975] (**) HP Truevision HD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.975] (**) HP Truevision HD: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.975] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'HP Truevision HD'

[    24.975] (**) HP Truevision HD: always reports core events

[    24.975] (**) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Device: "/dev/input/event14"

[    24.975] (--) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Vendor 0x5c8 Product 0x361

[    24.975] (--) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Found keys

[    24.975] (II) evdev: HP Truevision HD: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.975] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/input/input15/event14"

[    24.975] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HP Truevision HD" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    24.975] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.975] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.975] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    24.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Mic (/dev/input/event6)

[    24.975] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.975] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event7)

[    24.975] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.975] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.975] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    24.975] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.975] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.975] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    24.975] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    24.975] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    24.975] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    24.975] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    24.975] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.975] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5/event5"

[    24.975] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    24.975] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.975] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    24.975] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[    24.976] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event11)

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    24.976] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    24.976] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    24.976] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.976]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.8.1

[    24.976]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.976]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[    24.976] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    24.976] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.976] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event11"

[    25.110] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1276 - 5696 (res 41)

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1044 - 4884 (res 75)

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    25.110] (**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "-111"

[    25.110] (**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "-111"

[    25.110] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

[    25.110] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    25.110] (**) Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

[    25.110] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    25.110] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    25.180] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input7/event11"

[    25.180] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)

[    25.180] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    25.180] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    25.180] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.034

[    25.180] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    25.180] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    25.180] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    25.180] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    25.180] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    25.180] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    25.180] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    25.180] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer (/dev/input/event13)

[    25.180] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    25.181] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    25.181] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer (/dev/input/js0)

[    25.181] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    25.181] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    25.181] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event12)

[    25.181] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    25.181] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    25.621] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 927

[    25.621] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    25.621] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    25.621] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.87  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)

[    25.622] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    25.646] have a master to look out for

[    25.646] adjust shatters 0 1366

[    25.649] need to create shared pixmap 1(II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 927

[    26.787] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    26.787] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    26.787] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.87  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.788] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.951] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.951] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.951] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    26.951] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.056] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 927

[    27.056] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    27.056] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    27.056] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   50.87  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)

[    27.057] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.290] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.290] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.290] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.290] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.290] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.290] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] reporting 3 2 18 130

[    27.291] (EE) 

[    27.291] (EE) Backtrace:

[    27.292] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x5841e8]

[    27.292] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x188199) [0x588199]

[    27.292] (EE) 2: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f8e32e92000+0x38820) [0x7f8e32eca820]

[    27.292] (EE) 3: /lib64/libc.so.6 (strlen+0x2a) [0x7f8e32f1a0aa]

[    27.292] (EE) 4: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__strdup+0x16) [0x7f8e32f19d56]

[    27.292] (EE) 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f8e2d5f8000+0x90a9c) [0x7f8e2d688a9c]

[    27.292] (EE) 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f8e2d5f8000+0x58f092) [0x7f8e2db87092]

[    27.292] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3623e) [0x43623e]

[    27.292] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3a06a) [0x43a06a]

[    27.292] (EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f8e32eb6db5]

[    27.292] (EE) 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x25711) [0x425711]

[    27.292] (EE) 

[    27.292] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[    27.292] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    27.292] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    27.292] (EE) 

[    27.292] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    27.292] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    27.292] (EE) 

[    27.326] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

----------

## mv

Segfault im nvidia-driver. Hast Du nvidia-drivers neu gebaut und danach neu gebootet?

Ansonsten würde ich es mal mit Upgrade auf den unstable xorg-server-1.17.1 versuchen: Vielleicht wurde dort Dein Problem schon behoben.

----------

## baccenfutter

Schoen das zu lesen, denn ich hab bei mir seit einigen Tagen exakt den gleichen Stacktrace. Da das bei mir bei einem groesseren Change mit rein gerutscht ist, waerend ich eigentlich dabei war auf systemd umzustellen, war mir nicht ganz klar woher der Fehler denn jetzt genau kommt.

Nach langen Debugging-Sesstions im Chat sieht mein aktueller Work-Around erstmal so aus, dass ich opengl auf xorg umgestellt habe und bumblebee verwende, wenn ich 3D Applikationen starte. So hab ich immerhin erstmal wieder einen Desktop.

EDIT: Sitzt du zufaellig auch an einem Laptop mit NVIDIA Optimus?

----------

## tazinblack

 *mv wrote:*   

> Segfault im nvidia-driver. Hast Du nvidia-drivers neu gebaut und danach neu gebootet?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich es mal mit Upgrade auf den unstable xorg-server-1.17.1 versuchen: Vielleicht wurde dort Dein Problem schon behoben.

 

Das versuch ich gleich mal.

----------

## tazinblack

 *baccenfutter wrote:*   

> Schoen das zu lesen, denn ich hab bei mir seit einigen Tagen exakt den gleichen Stacktrace. Da das bei mir bei einem groesseren Change mit rein gerutscht ist, waerend ich eigentlich dabei war auf systemd umzustellen, war mir nicht ganz klar woher der Fehler denn jetzt genau kommt.
> 
> Nach langen Debugging-Sesstions im Chat sieht mein aktueller Work-Around erstmal so aus, dass ich opengl auf xorg umgestellt habe und bumblebee verwende, wenn ich 3D Applikationen starte. So hab ich immerhin erstmal wieder einen Desktop.
> 
> EDIT: Sitzt du zufaellig auch an einem Laptop mit NVIDIA Optimus?

 

Ich hab als Workaround den xorg-server downgegraded auf die alte Version und ja, ist nvidia optimus.

Hab ich schon ein paar mal verflucht. Wahrscheinlich würde mir fürs nächste Notebook auch die GPU auf der CPU reichen.

Ich hoffe bis dahin sind die mit den Intel dingern auch etwas weiter.

----------

## tazinblack

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Segfault im nvidia-driver. Hast Du nvidia-drivers neu gebaut und danach neu gebootet?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich es mal mit Upgrade auf den unstable xorg-server-1.17.1 versuchen: Vielleicht wurde dort Dein Problem schon behoben. 
> 
> Das versuch ich gleich mal.

 

Nochmal zu Deiner Frage oben: 

```
emerge @x11-module-rebuild
```

 baut auch die nvidia-drivers neu.

Ach so ein Upgrade auf unstable ändert leider nichts. Sieht eher noch schlimmer aus. 

```
   26.901] (EE) 

[    26.901] (EE) Backtrace:

[    26.901] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x48) [0x57fac8]

[    26.901] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x183a79) [0x583a79]

[    26.901] (EE) 2: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7fbe3f13f000+0x38820) [0x7fbe3f177820]

[    26.901] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (_XSend+0x1b) [0x7fbe3392cdfb]

[    26.901] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (_XFlush+0x15) [0x7fbe3392d295]

[    26.901] (EE) 5: /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (_XGetRequest+0x7d) [0x7fbe3392fdfd]

[    26.901] (EE) 6: /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (XQueryExtension+0x51) [0x7fbe339231d1]

[    26.901] (EE) 7: /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (XInitExtension+0x22) [0x7fbe33917162]

[    26.901] (EE) 8: /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6 (XextAddDisplay+0x4f) [0x7fbe336e2d3f]

[    26.901] (EE) 9: /usr/lib64/libnvidia-glsi.so.346.35 (0x7fbe33c23000+0x63017) [0x7fbe33c86017]

[    26.901] (EE) 10: /usr/lib64/libnvidia-glsi.so.346.35 (0x7fbe33c23000+0x4484) [0x7fbe33c27484]

[    26.901] (EE) 11: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libEGL.so.1 (0x7fbe33ead000+0x2381e) [0x7fbe33ed081e]

[    26.901] (EE) 12: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libEGL.so.1 (0x7fbe33ead000+0x2417a) [0x7fbe33ed117a]

[    26.901] (EE) 13: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libEGL.so.1 (0x7fbe33ead000+0x2c946) [0x7fbe33ed9946]

[    26.901] (EE) 14: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so (glamor_egl_init+0x89) [0x7fbe390093f9]

[    26.901] (EE) 15: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so (0x7fbe39696000+0x69a9) [0x7fbe3969c9a9]

[    26.901] (EE) 16: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0xbd1) [0x4777f1]

[    26.901] (EE) 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3a97b) [0x43a97b]

[    26.901] (EE) 18: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fbe3f163db5]

[    26.901] (EE) 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x26251) [0x426251]

[    26.901] (EE) 

[    26.901] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0

[    26.901] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    26.901] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    26.901] (EE) 
```

Hab mal nen Bugreport aufgemacht: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541372

----------

## Josef.95

Schaut auch mal ob die im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1010746.html genanten Tipps zunächst weiterhelfen.

----------

## tazinblack

... ich  hab jetzt mal ein paar Sachen probiert und mit x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-346.47 hab ichs wieder zum Laufen bekommen.

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```
equery l nvidia-drivers

 * Searching for nvidia-drivers ...

[IP-] [  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-346.47:0

```

```
equery l xorg-server

 * Searching for xorg-server ...

[IP-] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1

```

Hier mal meine xorg.conf

```
cat xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:10:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

    BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

#    Option "AccelMethod" "none"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection

```

Hab hier gelesen -> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/811657/linux/xorg-server-1-17-on-optimus-laptop-doesn-t-start-when-nvidia-opengl-implementation-is-selected/, dass da auch was gefixt worden ist in den nvidia-drivers

```
The new Nvidia 346.47 should fix this problem as you can read in chanchelog

```

Hier noch das Zeugs aud /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

```
cat 10-evdev.conf 

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkb_layout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

```
cat 20opengl.conf 

Section "Files"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia"

        ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection
```

```
cat 50-synaptics.conf 

# Example xorg.conf.d snippet that assigns the touchpad driver

# to all touchpads. See xorg.conf.d(5) for more information on

# InputClass.

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite

# it when updating. Copy (and rename) this file into

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d first.

# Additional options may be added in the form of

#   Option "OptionName" "value"

#

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

# This option is recommend on all Linux systems using evdev, but cannot be

# enabled by default. See the following link for details:

# http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-ignore-configuration-errors.html

#       MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#

#       Anpassung Sven

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option      "CircularScrolling"         "on"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta"          "-111"

        Option      "HorizScrollDelta"         "-111"

        Option      "TapButton1"                  "1"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad ignore duplicates"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchOS "Linux"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse*"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection

# This option enables the bottom right corner to be a right button on

# non-synaptics clickpads.

# This option is only interpreted by clickpads.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Default clickpad buttons"

        MatchDriver "synaptics"

        Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

#       To disable the bottom edge area so the buttons only work as buttons,

#       not for movement, set the AreaBottomEdge

#       Option "AreaBottomEdge" "82%"

EndSection

# This option disables software buttons on Apple touchpads.

# This option is only interpreted by clickpads.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Disable clickpad buttons on Apple touchpads"

        MatchProduct "Apple|bcm5974"

        MatchDriver "synaptics"

        Option "SoftButtonAreas" "0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0"

EndSection
```

@baccenfutter: 

Kannst Du das verifizieren? 

Falls ja würde ich den Bugreport wieder zu machen und auf die neuen nvidia-drivers verweisen. Falls Du noch was von meinen Konfigs brauchst, bin ich auch gerne behilflich!

----------

## tazinblack

Hab heute auf den aktuellen testing nvidia-drivers 349.12 upgegraded  und jetzt geht das von vorne los:

```

cat Xorg.0.log.old

[   303.080]                                                                                                                                                                                    

X.Org X Server 1.16.4                                                                                                                                                                           

Release Date: 2014-12-20                                                                                                                                                                        

[   303.086] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0                                                                                                                                                  

[   303.088] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.8-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo                                                                                                                       

[   303.090] Current Operating System: Linux notebook 3.18.9-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Mar 23 09:53:19 CET 2015 x86_64                                                                                  

[   303.090] Kernel command line: root=PARTUUID=07CA999F-53D0-47A7-9482-530F3DC5E38A snd-hda-intel.index=1,0                                                                                    

[   303.093] Build Date: 15 March 2015  10:52:34AM                                                                                                                                              

[   303.094]                                                                                                                                                                                    

[   303.095] Current version of pixman: 0.32.6                                                                                                                                                  

[   303.098]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                                                                                                              

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                                                                                                                          

[   303.098] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                                                                                                                 

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                                                                                                                                

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                                                                                                                           

[   303.104] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 30 15:00:31 2015                                                                                                               

[   303.105] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                                                                                                       

[   303.106] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                                                                                                

[   303.108] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"                                                                                                                    

[   303.108] (==) ServerLayout "layout"                                                                                                                                                         

[   303.108] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)                                                                                                                                                       

[   303.108] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                                                                                                           

[   303.108] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                       

[   303.108] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[   303.108] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[   303.108] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   303.108] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   303.108] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   303.108] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   303.108] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   303.108] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   303.108] (II) Loader magic: 0x805c80

[   303.108] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   303.108]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   303.108]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0

[   303.108]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[   303.108]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[   303.108] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   303.109] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[   303.110] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0a16:103c:2166 rev 9, Mem @ 0xb5000000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00007000/64

[   303.110] (--) PCI: (0:10:0:0) 10de:1292:103c:2166 rev 161, Mem @ 0xb3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128

[   303.110] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   303.110] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   303.120] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   303.120]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   303.120]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   303.120] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  349.12  Sun Mar 22 07:40:09 PDT 2015

[   303.121] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   303.121] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   303.121] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   303.121]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   303.121]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   303.121] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   303.121] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   303.121] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   303.121]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 0.9.0

[   303.121]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   303.121]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[   303.121] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  349.12  Sun Mar 22 07:17:27 PDT 2015

[   303.121] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   303.121] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   303.121] (--) using VT number 7

[   303.126] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   303.126] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   303.126] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   303.126] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   303.126]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   303.126]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   303.126] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   303.126] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   303.127] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   303.127] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   303.127]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   303.127]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   303.127] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   303.127] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   303.127] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   303.127] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[   303.127] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[   303.127] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[   303.127] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   303.127] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[   303.127] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   303.127] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   303.127] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   303.127] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   303.128] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[   310.070] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:10:0:0.  Please

[   310.070] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     check your system's kernel log for additional error

[   310.070] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the

[   310.070] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     README for additional information.

[   310.070] (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

[   310.070] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0

[   310.070] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[   310.070] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"

[   310.070] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"

[   310.070] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   310.070] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[   310.070] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   310.070] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[   310.072] (II) modesetting(G0): Output eDP-1-0 has no monitor section

[   310.073] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-0 has no monitor section

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output eDP-1-0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 39f  Serial#: 0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2012  Week: 0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.4

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): 6 bits per channel

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital interface is DisplayPort

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.578 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.337 greenY: 0.571

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.159 blueY: 0.120   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 76.3 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1610 h_border: 0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 50.9 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1610 h_border: 0

[   310.074] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Unknown vendor-specific block 2

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      00ffffffffffff0030e49f0300000000

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      00160104952313780a05f59458569228

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      1e505400000001010101010101010101

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      010101010101ce1d56f4500016303020

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      350059c21000001bdf1356f450001630

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      3020350059c21000001b000000000000

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      00000000000000000000000000000002

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0):      000c4cff0a3c640f131f640000000045

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1-0

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1366x768"x40.0   50.87  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 +hsync -vsync (31.6 kHz e)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-0

[   310.075] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   310.075] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   310.075] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   310.075] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   310.075] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   310.075] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   310.075]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   310.075]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   310.075] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[   310.075] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[   310.076] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[   310.076] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   310.076]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.1.0

[   310.076]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   310.076] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[   310.076] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   310.076] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[   310.076] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   310.076] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   310.076] (EE) 

[   310.082] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Hat das sonst noch jemand? baccenfutter?

----------

## tazinblack

Zur Info:

mit nvidia-drivers 349.16 besteht das Problem weiter

----------

